

Visualizing Philadelphia tax changes parcel by parcel - pselle
http://axisphillyapps.tumblr.com/post/44714283089/how-we-made-the-avi-map

======
stephengillie
This is very cool. I don't know much about Philadelphia, but I'm interested in
how much this reflects/affects rental trends -- would people move from a
higher-taxed property to a lower one? Are the taxes increasing in areas with
less crime? Are the taxes increasing in areas where elected officials live?

Looking at the way this is done, it seems like the hardest part of doing this
for another city is getting accurate geographic and valuation data in the
correct formats.

~~~
pselle
I'm not the reporter on the project, but from what I've heard in the media, it
sounds that renters are supposedly the biggest losers -- some properties are
seeing thousands of dollars in tax increases, which they'll most assuredly
pass onto renters in a tax hike (my opinion, also that of some other
Philadelphians). Related article:
[http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/local//taxipedia/51402-ar...](http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/local//taxipedia/51402-are-
phila-renters-at-risk-from-avi-hikes)

~~~
gertef
assuredly why? is rental pricing competition purely cost-driven?

Since rental units don't have much marginal cost, that seems unlikely -- They
are capital investments, financed by mortgages or owned outright.

------
thrownaway2424
Great maps. I'm curious if anyone has information about the tax plan in
question. It seems decidedly regressive. For instance, the taxes on this dump
(<http://goo.gl/maps/Fm3sT>) are going up to $1230, while the taxes on this
place (<http://goo.gl/maps/ubtzA>) will be $10743, even though the latter
place's assessed value is 50x higher.

~~~
pselle
The impetus behind the AVI is to "value at market rate" -- the idea is that by
updating the valuations, they'll eliminate the unintentional tax
break/overcharge some people were getting.

A funny thing about gmaps and Philly -- Philly's changing so fast that that
'dump' is probably a new renovation by now. The building I live in now still
appears on Gmaps in its unrenovated state.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Regardless of whether it remains a dump or doesn't, the reported valuation of
the dump for 2014, according to the linked application, is $92k, while the
nice place has a valuation over $5m. So the dump is paying over 1% while the
mansion is paying .2%

